
Funniest reviews - tonteldoos
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?docId=1001250201
======
btilly
If you've never seen it, the Tuscan Whole Milk reviews have become a work of
art. No, really. Go to
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00032G1S0/ref=azfs_379213722_Tusca...](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00032G1S0/ref=azfs_379213722_TuscanWholeMilk_1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-5&pf_rd_r=0P8Z6VGW8T2D7B5RJ6KC&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=1580659342&pf_rd_i=1001250201)
and start reading.

However my favorite Amazon review of all time remains The Story of Ping:
[http://www.amazon.com/review/R2VDKZ4X1F992Q](http://www.amazon.com/review/R2VDKZ4X1F992Q)

~~~
dylangs1030
This deserves a subreddit.

~~~
jgroome
[http://www.reddit.com/r/HumorousReviews](http://www.reddit.com/r/HumorousReviews)

------
pdknsk
Short link without affiliate code, in case anyone cares.

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?docId=1001250201](http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?docId=1001250201)

~~~
tiziano88
Why would/should I care? Honest question, I don't know much about the
affiliation programme.

~~~
biot
Allowing submissions with an affiliate code encourages people to submit
material to HN that has no intellectually gratifying qualities (see
guidelines) in the hopes that thousands click through, and their future
purchases are tracked and a commission paid to the submitter.

------
dalek_cannes
The reviews of the Uranium Ore can are the most hilarious:

"It is not cat food…. The cat's huge and well, doesn't really look much like a
cat anymore."

"I purchased this product 4.47 Billion Years ago and when I opened it today,
it was half empty."

~~~
manojlds
Though it would not be half empty, as there would be Pb now.

~~~
koralatov
True, but the joke isn't funny if you pedantically stick with the truth.

~~~
manojlds
HN crowd knows to chuckle for a joke and also question its validity at the
same time :)

------
deanclatworthy
It's nice to see Amazon embracing this in a positive way. One of my all-time
favourites was the "Harry Potter vibrating broomstick". It took a while to
find but here are some of the reviews:
[http://www.methodshop.com/gadgets/reviews/potters-
stick/inde...](http://www.methodshop.com/gadgets/reviews/potters-
stick/index.shtml)

------
suhailpatel
Nice to see Amazon doing something like this. My favorite Amazon review has to
be for Veet for Men Hair Removal Gel Creme. The first one always makes me
chuckle [http://www.amazon.co.uk/Veet-Men-Hair-Removal-
Creme/dp/B000K...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Veet-Men-Hair-Removal-
Creme/dp/B000KKNQBK/ref=cm_rdp_product)

~~~
joebeetee
I cried with laughter the first time I read these. Some of the most creative
euphemisms I've ever heard...

------
Tyrannosaurs
If you're willing to excuse the language in the reviewer I genuinely cried
with laughter when I read this. The review probably cried too but for
different reasons.

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-
reviews/B000KKNQBK](http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B000KKNQBK)

(The most helpful review - not linking directly to the review so you can see
the product.)

------
dylangs1030
On a receiver cable:

 _" The most horrific thing of all was that after having spent 300 years
crawling to the system to unplug said cable, my brother was unable to control
the sheer power of such a quality signal and like an ancient psychedelic Mr
Miyagi struggling with a running fire hose, pointed the beam directly into his
face."_

This is a comedy gold mine. I love that Amazon curates these.

------
p4bl0
If you are amused by this you should subscribe to /r/wtfamazon over at reddit.

------
Theodores
It is rare that 'a funny review' makes you buy the product, however I did
after reading about 'Chompy', let me quote:

Is it possible to become emotionally attached to a kill-crazy cannibalistic
worm that looks like a facehugger from the Alien movies and spends most of its
time attempting to eat its siblings? Having recently shed a tear while burying
my last one - Chompy - in the back garden, I'd say yes. These little beasties
inspired fear and disgust in my girlfriend, but to me they were true friends.

The rest of the review:

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R3V27MXZINXUSL/ref=cm_cr_rdp_...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R3V27MXZINXUSL/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00008OS3U&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=)

------
JohnLBevan
Just to add to the mix, a great restaurant review: [http://www.london-
eating.co.uk/review-comments/123446.htm](http://www.london-
eating.co.uk/review-comments/123446.htm) (more comments here:
[http://aroundbritainwithapaunch.blogspot.co.uk/2008/01/take-...](http://aroundbritainwithapaunch.blogspot.co.uk/2008/01/take-
her-up-oxo-tower.html))

------
Fomite
The reviews for 'Haribo Sugarless Gummy Bears' are pretty excellent as well.
Only in massive intestinal distress can true poetry be written.

[http://www.amazon.com/Haribo-Gummy-Candy-
Sugarless-5-Pound/p...](http://www.amazon.com/Haribo-Gummy-Candy-
Sugarless-5-Pound/product-reviews/B000EVQWKC?pageNumber=12)

------
knes
This review about Cattle Prod ( yes, they sell those on amazon ) is pure gold.

[http://www.amazon.com/review/R14IVEZTWB0C1H/ref=cm_cr_pr_cmt...](http://www.amazon.com/review/R14IVEZTWB0C1H/ref=cm_cr_pr_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B000LF652Q&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=#wasThisHelpful)

------
tarekmoz
If you speak french, this is way funnier: funny review about a giant swiss
army knife - [http://www.amazon.fr/Wenger-19201-Couteau-
suisse-g%C3%A9ant/...](http://www.amazon.fr/Wenger-19201-Couteau-
suisse-g%C3%A9ant/product-reviews/B000R0JDSI)

~~~
tekacs
The UK version of this was going to be my recalled suggestion:
[http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000R0JDSI](http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000R0JDSI)

------
mahmoudhossam
The reviews on one of Snooki's (Nicole Polizzi) books are also hilarious.
[http://www.amazon.com/Shore-Thing-Nicole-Snooki-
Polizzi/prod...](http://www.amazon.com/Shore-Thing-Nicole-Snooki-
Polizzi/product-reviews/B004WB19MG/)

------
dcc1
Be careful the link is tagged with an affiliate tag, so if you buy anything
next they get a cut

~~~
nedwin
Why should you be careful?

------
Choronzon
This one for the secret is a classic.
[http://www.amazon.com/review/R2X2TB3S4O5I60](http://www.amazon.com/review/R2X2TB3S4O5I60)

------
solistice
By the way, going from any of the listed products to the recommended products
yields a flurry of facetious reviews certainly worth checking out.

------
laura_alonso
is "how to avoid huge ships" a real book? all reviews on it are great

~~~
GregorStocks
Yes:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Avoid_Huge_Ships](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Avoid_Huge_Ships)

~~~
brfox
That is one of the 532 "Internet Memes" which I now need to read about:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Internet_memes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Internet_memes)

